
Instant Pot Understands the History of Women's Labor in the Kitchen - empath75
https://www.bustle.com/p/the-instant-pot-understands-the-history-of-womens-labor-in-the-kitchen-19276122
======
rdtwo
Fantastic article, if only the inventor of the juicero had read it

